# Simple (superlatiu)



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una curiositat...

Si us ve de gust, podeu fer el superlatiu de _simple_ amb sufix?


----------



## ernest_

Com es fa el superlatiu amb sufix? Et refereixes a _simplíssim_?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Coincideixo amb l'Ernest, _simplíssim_.
Per què ho preguntes, Tradu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

És que també llegint Pla l'altre dia vaig trobar-me amb *simplicíssim*. I, és clar, em va sorprendre. Em pregunto si és per influència italiana (_semplicissimo_).

Cap idea? Us sona bé això de _simplicíssim_?

Diu Pla: "Si jo hagués de fer un resum d'aquests primers vint-i-cinc anys de govern d'Oliveira Salazar, diria només una cosa simplicíssima..."

Gràcies i bon cap de setmana


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> És que també llegint Pla l'altre dia vaig trobar-me amb *simplicíssim*. I, és clar, em va sorprendre. Em pregunto si és per influència italiana (_semplicissimo_).
> 
> Cap idea? Us sona bé això de _simplicíssim_?
> 
> Diu Pla: "Si jo hagués de fer un resum d'aquests primers vint-i-cinc anys de govern d'Oliveira Salazar, diria només una cosa simplicíssima..."
> 
> Gràcies i bon cap de setmana



És ben curiós, sembla un superlatiu del superlatiu... o potser sí que és per influència italiana.

Bon dissabte a tothom!

laia


----------



## ampurdan

Més aviat llatina: "simplEX" -> "simplICIssimus". La "X" va caure pel camí, però alguns superlatius encara es fan "a la romana".


----------



## Dixie!

A mi curiosament em sona més familiar _simplicíssim_ que _simplíssim... _


----------



## papillon

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ...Us sona bé això de _simplicíssim_?


 A la gent de l'IEC si que li sona bé.
Simplícissim.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Més aviat llatina: "simplEX" -> "simplICIssimus". La "X" va caure pel camí, però alguns superlatius encara es fan "a la romana".


 
Gràcies, Amp, per l'apunt. Ho tenia claríssim amb superlatius com ara paupèrrim o celebèrrim. En aquest cas, però, la cosa se m'escapava...

Suposo que les dues formes són vàlides, doncs


----------



## Eixerit

Potser sí que sona millor "simplicíssim", però jo no ho hauria dit mai. Sembla una manera de dir-ho per a fer gràcia.


----------

